# 7oz Texas Tormenter Jigs



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Hand made 7oz Jigs with Assist hooks included. These Texas Tormenter Jigs work great for Snapper, Ling and Grouper. Made here locally in Texas. Assist hooks are hand tied with VMC 4X strong Jig Hooks and 500lb Tuf Line Kevlar Assist Cord.

Comes in numerous colors.

$9.99 each

www.matagordatackle.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

More pics


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Pics


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Mark,
Your Bait jigs catch'm too....


----------

